# Getting mad...



## Robk (Apr 27, 2007)

I left the Army in 2001 for several reasons.  I got banged up and was never going to be 100% again and decided to get out while I was still young enough to make another attempt and a long career.  While in Florida I was talked into seeing the local VA rep to see about getting something done about some old injuries,  after a 5 hour wait sharing the waiting area with a few guys(no one talking) that had obviously suffered some serious physical injuries I got up and walked out making a personal pledge that as long as I'm able to support my family I'd never set another foot in the VA as those kids coming home now need those services much more than I ever will.  

Not long ago an old 173rd Airborne (Vietnam era) Vet was in my store and we got to talking a little bit and he asked if I served.  I said yes and left it at that.  He suddenly started bragging about how much he was getting and that I should do the same thing.  He said that just about anyone can get full disability now claiming PTSD.  I had to walk away from him at that point to keep from risking my job for what was going through my mind at that point.

Please tell me that he's merely  the exception to the case and that our tax dollars are doing more good than that for those that truly deserve it.


R


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 27, 2007)

I would say exception. We have vets on this board who DO have PTSD.


----------



## Robk (Apr 27, 2007)

My concerns are that those truly in need are taken care of and those folks who are abusing the system will eventually get what they deserve.  This one individual just really gets under my skin as he just won't let it go every time I see him.


----------



## Looon (Apr 28, 2007)

I got out in 91 and had pretty much the same attitude towards the VA. I felt silly walking into those places with people missing limbs and shit. Numerous times I walked back out like you.

But.................Im paying a severe price for not being treated for my injuries early. All of my injuries are service related and legitimate. Now when I need the assistance, it's been nothing but an up hill battle.

At least schedule a yearly physical with them. That doesn't take away from anyone.:2c:


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2007)

If your'e entitled, take it.

You earned it.  :2c:


----------



## rhea (Apr 28, 2007)

PB, for years I just used the VA for things my private insurance wouldn't cover.  I lost an arch in one foot, which was an Army injury and I already had bad feet.  So, now, on top of all else, I was flat footed in just one foot.  Now, with age, I'm pretty much flat footed in both.

I mostly used their phsyical therapy services just because my private insurance didn't cover it and I couldn't afford private insurance that did.

I feel the same as you and that was my compromise.  I realize there are others in my dire straights, so I only use it when I can't find a reasonable accomodation elsewhere.


----------

